# Angelstrafen



## heini det zweit (20. Juli 2003)

hi

wir sind mehrere angler und einer von uns hat keinen fischerein schein.kennt jemand die strafen bzw. preise solcher angelegenheiten.
Was ist wenn man mit drei ruten statt zwei erwischt wird was ist wenn man beim nachtangeln erwischt wird.
Wie hoch sind die geldstrafen oder was passiert da?


----------



## Mühle (20. Juli 2003)

Da möchte ich nur raten: Probier's doch aus!#u 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Norwegenprofi (20. Juli 2003)

Muss ich "Mühle" recht geben. 

Keine originelle Frage für unser Anglerboard.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (20. Juli 2003)

"Nachtangeln" ist eh fast nur an DAV-Gewässern erlaubt. #: #q


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (20. Juli 2003)

ich würds lieber nicht ausprobieren


----------



## heini det zweit (20. Juli 2003)

naja es geht mir ja auch darum ob ich dann eine strafe kriege wenn mein kumpel keinen fischereischein hat.


----------



## Schleie! (20. Juli 2003)

Natürlich...alle beide...


----------



## angeltreff (20. Juli 2003)

@ Schleie! 

Strafe bekommt nur der, der keinen Fischereischein hat. Lass Dir das mal von unserem angehenden "saftigenrechnungsschreiber" Mühle erklären.


----------



## Blex (20. Juli 2003)

Ich würde es lieber unterlassen !!!! <a href="http://www.8ung.at/smileys" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.8ung.at/smileys/ressourcen/brutal/brutal000004.gif" border="0"></a>
Einfach mal den § 40 Abs. 2 aus Eurem Fischereigesetz für das Land Brandenburg lesen. Und beim Angeln ohne Schein handelt es sich um eine solche Ordnungswidrigkeit. <a href="http://www.8ung.at/smileys" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.8ung.at/smileys/ressourcen/loben/loben000005.gif" border="0"></a>

Lesen könnt ihr das z.B. hier .

Außerdem ne blöde Frage - soll er einen machen. #c Oder fährt der eine auch ohne Führerschein Auto ??? ;+
Wir haben doch auch "alle" einen gemacht.  
Gruß BLEX <a href="http://www.8ung.at/smileys" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.8ung.at/smileys/ressourcen/loben/loben000001.gif" border="0"></a>


----------



## Mühle (20. Juli 2003)

@ angeltreff

hehe. Ich habe meinen Kommentar zu diesem thread ja schon abgegeben. Fachlich gibt es dazu von mir keinen Kommentar, was daran liegen mag, dass ich von Fischereirecht usw. noch keinen sitzen habe. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## ollidi (21. Juli 2003)

Lasst es bleiben. Ich kenne einen Fall, wo ein Angler wegen wiederholter Fischwilderei mit Fang zu einer Geldstrafe von 7000 DM verurteilt wurde.


----------



## jjenzen (21. Juli 2003)

Es ist sogar ein Strafdelikt und nicht "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (zu Recht, wie ich finde!!!/Wilderei)! Also wirds ab 18 nicht nur teuer sondern auch noch strafrechtlich (im schlimmsten Fall Haftstrafen und so´n Zeug) geahndet!


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2003)

Tscha... Das sieht "schlecht" aus... Fischdiebstahl/Wilderei wird teilweise saftig bestraft... Es ist allemal BILLIGER die Prüfung abzulegen und den Schein zu kaufen. Hat man wenigstens vieeeeeeeeeeel weniger Stress mit - und Stress und Angeln vertragen sich nich....


----------



## nikmark (21. Juli 2003)

.....,und ich dachte schon, weil bei meinem Rheinschein 2 Handangeln aber nur eine Flug-, oder Spinnangel zugelassen wird. daß ich übertrieben habe mit dem Zusammenlegen meiner Grundruten, bevor ich am spinnen war!    

Irgendwann kommt einer !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Brummel (21. Juli 2003)

@Nikmark,

"Irgendwann kommt einer !!!"

oder auch zwei oder drei!!!!

Brummel


----------



## nikmark (21. Juli 2003)

@ brummel


obwohl ich es sonst nicht mache

:m :m :m :m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Snowman98 (29. Juli 2003)

Wie hoch müssten denn die Strafen sein, damit dein Kollege den Schein macht?

Also ehrlich gesagt: Ich selber habe auch schon Bekannte, die keinen Schein hatten, zum Angeln mitgenommen. Aber das handelte sich dann mehr oder weniger um ne "Lehrstunde".

Jeder Angler, der was auf sich hält, sollte sich auch an die Regeln halten.
Böses Beispiel: Nehmen wir mal an, in der Formel 1 gäbe es 10'000 Euro Strafe für jemanden, der nen anderen mutwillig abschiesst.....jetzt hat da der Fahrer X in der Saison 10 Fahrer abgeschossen, brav die Strafe bezahlt und wird Weltmeister...was hältst du von so einem Kerl?

Oder nehmen wir mal an, wenn du nen Fisch nicht waidgerecht tötest kostet dich das 50 Cents Strafe....in der Zeit, in dem du den Herzstich machen musst, kannst du ja nur schlecht weiterangeln....schmeist du dann den Fisch auch einfach in nen Eimer und lässt ihn verrecken? Wohl eher nicht, oder?

Und wenn da halt mal einer geschrieben hat, dass man nur mit 2 Ruten angeln darf, dann sollte man sich auch daran halten.
Und ohne Schein zu angeln kommt für mich der Wilderei gleich und sollte aufs äusserste bestraft werden!

Hier in der Schweiz ist es sogar so, dass jeder xxx nen Angelschein lösen und damit gleich ans Wasser kann. (Eine Prüfung gibt's bei uns nur auf freiwilliger Basis)
Und was man da manchmal so sieht:
Letzte Woche sah ich mal so nen "Hobbyangler". Der wollte nen Fisch töten....mit Schlägen auf den RÜCKEN des Tieres!
Ihm habe ja niemand gesagt, wie man das richtig machen muss 
:r 
Daher finde ich es super, dass ihr in Germany ne Prüfung machen müsst. Da weiss man, dass der Angler auch was vom Angeln versteht wenn er ans Wasser geht :m

So, genug der Worte...
Gute Nacht


----------



## Trophy2002 (29. Juli 2003)

Auch in Bayern vestehen die damit keinen Spass. Vor vielen Jahren hat mir ein Kumpel erzählt, er hatte an der Wertach ein
Super Wasser gefunden . Also für die darauffolgende Woche
haben wir uns eine Tageskarte für 25,-DM gekauft.
Am Wochenende dann gefischt, war wirklich ein schönes Gewässer. Tagsüber fischte ein Mann ca. 100m von uns entfernt.
Nach einiger Zeit kommt er zu uns, zieht seinen Ausweis, Fischereiaufsicht. Wir zeigen brav unsere Tageskartenund Fischereischein. Dann sagt er, ihr seit im falschen Gewässerabschnitt, dies ist ein Privatabschnitt. Ich lese noch auf der Tageskarte von Flußkilometer xxx Brücke Fluß abwärts. Das es da 2 Brücken gab hab ich später erst rausgefunden, aber auf den Flußkilometer habe ich natürlich nicht geachtet, da ja mein Freund schon eine Woche vorher da gefischt hat.
Der Fischereiaufseher (Oberregierungsdirektor beim Wasserwirtschaftsamt von Regierungsbezirk Schwaben )meinte da haben jetzt schon so viele falsch gefischt, jetzt müßte mal ein Exempel statt finden. 
Er müsse das noch mit seinen Prominenten Mitbesitzern (Sportarzt FCB usw. ) klären.
Einige Zeit später stand die Polizei vor der Tür. Zur Vernehmung, wir wurden wegen Fischwilderei angezeigt.
Wieder eine Zeit später kam dann ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht Aichach, mit Anschuldigung und Schlußsatz: Zur Aburteilung ihrer Straftat wird noch ein Gerichtstermin festgesetzt, gezeichnet Staatsanwältin xxxx.
Mir wurde damals recht flau im Magen, bei dem Gedanken, Vorbestraft zu sein wegen Schwarzfischen und hab noch 25,-DM für die Tageskarte gezahlt.
Ein Bekannter hat mir geholfen der Staatsanwältin einen Brief zu schreiben. Der war scheinbar überzeugend und das Verfahren wurde mit einer kleinen Geldbuße von 100,- DM eingestellt.
In Zukunft hab ich dann sehr genau auf Flußkilometer usw. geschaut.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juli 2003)

> Daher finde ich es super, dass ihr in Germany ne Prüfung machen müsst. Da weiss man, dass der Angler auch was vom Angeln versteht wenn er ans Wasser geht


Was ich bezweifeln möchte!

Hier in Schleswig Holstein musste ich nichtmal einen Praxisteil absolvieren. Jeder der hier die Prüfung macht kennt zwar die Gesetze, aber wie mann fängt oder waidgerecht tötet,  das zeigt einem keiner. 

Aus dem selben Grund missfällt mir auch das hier jeder Urlauber eine, für 40 Tage gütige, Ausnahmegenemigung erwerben kann. Diese entbindet einen von der Fischereisheinpflicht. Kein Hinweis auf Schonzeiten, Mindestmasse o.ä.. 

Dieser Schein sollte meiner Meinung nach nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers gültig sein. So könnte man (noch-) Nichtangler an as angeln heranführen ohne seine Lizens selbst aufs Spiel zu setzen. 

Im Moment kann aber jeder mit diesem Schein alleine losziehen. Da kannst Du Sachen erleben :v


----------



## havkat (29. Juli 2003)

> Im Moment kann aber jeder mit diesem Schein alleine losziehen. Da kannst Du Sachen erleben



Ich kann dir sagen...... #d


----------



## sebastian (29. Juli 2003)

Ja und dann noch Schwarzangeln und die lebenslangen Schulden sind perfekt


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Juli 2003)

@ trophy

So wie Du einen gültigen Fischereischein hast und nicht die entsprechende Erlaubniskarte(schein) ist es nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit, die in der Regel mit Geldbussen geahndet werden. Werden Tageskarten mit Flußkilometern ausgegeben, muß die strecke auf dem erlaubnisschein bzw. am gewässer durch tafeln per Skizze vermerkt sein. Straftatbestand ist es nicht, du hattest ja einen gültigen Fischereischein. Höchstens ne Ordnungswidrigkeit! Ich wäre in deiner Stelle in Berufung gegangen. Sowie Du keinen Fischereischein und somit auch keinen Erlaubnisschein hast, ist es Fischwilderei und kann bis zu 2 Jahre Gefängnis bedeuten!!! Aber in Bayern ticken die Uhren anders!


----------



## thymallus (31. Juli 2003)

hallo,

Fischwilderei ist nach §293 Stgb(Bundesrecht!)eine Straftat,da nicht mit Bußgeld, sondern mit bis 2Jahre Freiheitsstrafe bestraft wird.Vorhandensein von Fischereischein oder Irrtum über die die zu befischende Strecke mögen im Einzelfall bei der Strafzumessung eine Rolle spielen-einen generellen "Rabatt" gibt es hierfür aber nicht.

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## Fishkopping (13. August 2003)

Hi...

Ich hab jetzt schon nen Kumpel öfters mit zum Rhein genommen, und er hat auch keinen Angelschein. Ich hab nämlich die Interesse in ihm geweckt. Naja und ich sehe nicht unbedingt ein Problem wenn er mal für mich ne Angel aus wirft oder rein holt. Wenn mal einer kommt, sagst du einfach dass er nur kurz die Angel gehalten hat. Naja, dass zieht natürlich nicht bei jedem. Aber oft sehen die das nicht so eng. Wenn du dann allerdings noch mehr als zwei Angeln ausgelegt hast, bist du es selber schuld wenn es Ärger gibt.


----------



## Lynx (13. August 2003)

@Fishkopping,
heut hast Du nicht Deinen Tag.
In einem anderen Thread forderst Du so eine Art Waffenschein für Angler um gegen die Schwarzfischer vorzugehen, und hier machst Du Reklame zum Schwarzfischen, mit Anleitung um den Aufseher zu täuschen.  #d


----------



## Nick_A (13. August 2003)

@fishkopping

wer hat das noch nicht gemacht, daß er jemanden der keinen Schein hatte mal "die Angel auswerfen hat lassen".

Im Fischereigesetz steht aber EINDEUTIG, daß dies nicht erlaubt ist! Wenn Du hier an den Falschen gerätst wird dies nicht so lustig (Strafe + Entzug des Fischereischeins) !!!

Ausserdem kannst Du zudem noch aus Deinem Verein geworfen werden, womit Du 
1. dort nicht mehr fischen kannst und 
2. Deine Aufnahmegebühr (bei mir EUR 280) und den jährlichen Mitgliedsbeitrag (bei mir EUR 300 ! jährlich) NICHT zurückerstattet bekommst!

Damit verhalte ich mich am Wasser lieber "gesetzeskonform" und spare mir jeden Ärger. Wenn ich nur daran denke, daß ich nicht mehr angeln dürfte (ausser im Forellenpuff), dann wird mir schon ganz schlecht !!!

Grüsse
Nick


----------



## Fishkopping (13. August 2003)

@ Lynx

Hallo??? Ich meine das richtig professionelle Schwarzangeln. Ich halte mich an das Gesetzt und dann lass ich meinen Kumpel die Angel nur mal rein werfen! Und wenn du das als Schwarzangeln bezeichnest ist das dein Ding.


----------



## Fishkopping (13. August 2003)

Der hat nämlich nichts mit dem Landen eines Fisches zu tun und so weiter, ich meine die Schwarzangler die mit EIGENEM Gerät angeln gehen, die dann Fische fangen und sie töten und nicht die die unter Aufsicht eines Anglers wirklich nur die Angel rein werfen und nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Nick_A (13. August 2003)

Ist trotzdem verboten !

Es ist aber alle Mal besser auf diesem Wege jemanden "zum Angeln" zu bringen als Ihn zum Schwarzangeln zu zwingen ! 

Viele wollen halt einfach nur mal "dabeisein"!


----------



## dirkbo (13. August 2003)

Ist es denn nicht auch gesetzwidrig im Forellenpuff ohne Fischereischein zu angeln? Ich mein ja!
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## thymallus (13. August 2003)

hallo,

klar ist das gesetzwidrig, aber wenn einer für 2 Ruten löst und der andere -ohne Fischereischein- fungiert als "Helfer",ist das extrem schwer zu beweisen und ein eventuelles Verfahren ginge wohl aus wie das Hornberger Schießen.
Außerdem sind Kontrollen in diesen Anlagen garnicht einfach, da der Betreiber auf diesen eingefriedeten Grundstücken das Hausrecht hat und Kontrolleure und Polizei nicht ohne weiteres ohne konkreten! Tatverdacht auf das Grundstück dürfen.

gruß
thymallus


----------



## Norwegenprofi (14. August 2003)

Es ist nicht gesetzwidrieg.

Ohne Fischereischein darf man am "Forellenpuff" und ausserhalb der drei Meilen Zone (Hoschseefischen vom Kutter aus...)im Meer fischen.


----------



## dirkbo (14. August 2003)

Na was denn nun ...grins
Darf man am Forellepuff ohne Fischereischein angeln, oder ist es verboten?


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (14. August 2003)

hier bei uns am puff ist nix verboten..da darf jeder kommen.....auch ohne fischereischein


----------



## dirkbo (14. August 2003)

Ich meine doch einen Forellenpuff! Und nicht so ein Teil .... zusammenbrech
Sorry, Mareen der mußte ienfach sein .... handreich


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (14. August 2003)

menno..du weisst doch was ich mein...augenverdreh


----------



## thymallus (15. August 2003)

Dsa Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist auch im Forellenp... verboten!Wenn es nicht verfolgt wird, liegt das an dem ,was ich oben gesagt habe.DieRechtslage ist aber sonnenklar,kannst Du ganz sicher sein, Norwegenprofi!Bin Ausbilder Fischereirecht/Hessen-da sollte ich das eigentlich wissen!

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## nachtangler (15. August 2003)

ich muss mal sagen, dass ich mich bei sowas immer frag, warum ich meinen schein gemacht habe, ich würd mir mehr kontrollen wünschen, ich bin am rhein in 5 jahren noch NIE kontrolliert wurden.... LEIDER

wenn ich die leude da sitzen sehe, die keinen schein haben, zwar wissen wie man nen fisch fängt, aber nicht, welche geschützt sind und nicht wissen wie man nen fisch richtig versorgt... tut mir leid da wird mir schlecht.

also lasst es besser, außerdem kann es wirklich verdammt teuer werden, als kind bin ich dem entgangen, weil ich war ja noch so jung, aber heute möcht ich ich, dass mir sowas passiert, ich kenn jemanden, der ist zu 4.000 Euro verurteilt worden.

schöne grüsse vom nachtangler


----------



## The_Duke (24. August 2003)

Was sagt denn der Gesetzgeber dazu?

Strafgesetzbuch 

Besonderer Teil (§§ 80 - 358) 

25. Abschnitt - Strafbarer Eigennutz (§§ 284 - 297) 



§ 293
Fischwilderei
Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts 

  1. fischt oder 
  2. eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört, 


wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 


Also ich würds lassen....


----------



## The_Duke (24. August 2003)

Thema Forellen"freudenhaus".

Erlaubt ein Inhaber einer solchen Einrichtung den Fischfang für Nichtfischereischeininhaber, so ist das Gesetz machtlos, solange die Anlage eingefriedet ist und somit Privatgebiet ist!
Allein im FischFANG liegt hier keine Straftat vor!

Anders liegt die Sachlage, wenn der Betreiber diesen Personen erlaubt ihre Fische auch zu töten ohne eine Aufsichtsperson mit Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Wirbeltieren zumindest daneben zu stellen!
Dies ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz §4 Abschnitte 1 und 1a:

Dritter Abschnitt:
Tötung von Tieren 
§ 4 
(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. <font color=red><b>Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.</font></b>

(1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt oder tötet, auch die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. <font color=red><b>Werden im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den Sachkundenachweis erbringt.</font></b>

Ist schon verzwickt mit der Juristerei! Da ist man schnell in eine Falle getappt. 
Den Sachkundenachweis zum Betäuben und Töten von Fischen erlangt man vor dem Gesetz unter anderem halt mit der erfolgreichen Absolvierung der Sportfischerprüfung.


----------



## thymallus (24. August 2003)

das Fischen ohne Fischereischein ist selbstverständlich auch auf eingefriedeten Grundstücken-zumindest in den meisten Bundesländern-eine Straftat.Zwar ist dann unter Umständen die Beweissicherung schwierig-aber die Rechtswidrigkeit des Handelns, sowohl beim Angler, als auch beim Anlagenbetreiber ist gegeben.

thymallus


----------



## The_Duke (24. August 2003)

Hi thymallus,

die Rechtswidrigkeit bestreite ich hier nicht!
Es ist aber keine Straftat gemäß StGb, sondern lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit wie es auch in Landesfischereigesetzen beschrieben ist...ich habe in keinem das Wort "Straftat" gelesen.
Unterschied: Straftat MUSS verfolgt werden, eine Ordnungswidirgkeit KANN nach Ermessen verfolgt werden.

Ich lasse mich da aber gerne mit Quellennachweis belehren :b


----------



## Dentro (24. August 2003)

Hi...
1) In den meisten *Eintrittskarten* zum Forellenangeln, steht ganz klar drinn, das der Fünfjahres-Fischerreischein erforderlich ist. Nur wird das nicht kontrolliert. (In den meisten Fällen)

2) Ist ja gut und schön das wir uns Gedanken über das Waidgerechte angeln u. verwerten von Fischen machen.
Für mich macht das keinen Sinn mehr, seid unser Oberstes Gericht das *Schächten* von Großtieren  für bestimmte Religionsgruppen erlaubt hat. http://people.freenet.de/TeA/schaechten.htm Tut dat Not????

Naja, das Eine, sollte man nicht mit dem Anderen verbinden.

Aber nachdenken darüber TUE ICH!!!!

PS: Sollte sich jeder Angler angucken. Ich habe bei C&R keine Gewissensbisse mehr.

bye


----------



## XChris (27. August 2003)

Mein Senf:

Schwarzangeln, Wilderrei, Strom "abzapfen", Körperverletzung (keine Schwere) und Vergewaltigung sind ein Strafmaß. Soviel zu Deutschland. Maximal 5 Jahre.

Man muss auch unterscheiden zwischen: Zivil(Besitzer) und Strafrecht(Staat). Das kann beides auf einen zukommen. 

Will heissen, 2 Verfahren die man bezahlen muss, samt Richtern und Anwälten.

Meine Meinung ist:

Es sollte auch Möglich sein, dass manBeginnern / Urlaubern (Schön doof wenn mein Norwegischer freund da ist - er darf hier nicht angeln) eine Angelmöglichkeit bietet - ohne sie zu kriminalisieren.

Möglichkeiten wäre, dass diese bei einem lizensiertem Angeler "mitangeln" dürften oder das sie nur Friedfischangeln nutzen dürften, kein Nachtangeln usw.

Irgendwas sinnvolles einfaches hallt. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es Stuss. Wenn ich am Wasser einen Biss habe und auf der 2ten Rute auch, darf mir meine freundnin nicht mal helfen und ich kann zusehn, wie die 2te Rute ne Bademission startet.

Chris


----------



## thymallus (28. August 2003)

in den meisten Bundesländern kann Sie in diesem Fall aufgrund der sogenannten "Helferregelung" schon den 2ten Fisch drillen.

Gruß
thymallus


----------



## Obelix58851 (26. Oktober 2003)

Allso das giebts auch nur in deutschland sonnst in keinem anderen land der wellt :-( weder in frankreich noch in holland oder sonstwo ich glaube nur in der schweiz und in östereich noch ?? das ist nur geldmacherrei in deutschland.Wenn ich schon höre das es vereine giebt bei denen mann 500E und mehr bezahlen muss nur das mann aufgenommen wird :-( und dann ist da noch der fischreischein bei dem mann mindestens ein mittleres fischstudium machen muss  na ja


----------



## The_Duke (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Obelix und wieder willkommen on Board! #h

Hast vollkomen Recht, die Bürokratie hier ist einzigartig!
Ich fische auch gerne in Frankreich, da ich direkt an der Grenze wohne. 
Allerdings ziehen die Gesetze in Frankreich auch langsam aber sicher an und ich befürchte, daß von diesem anglerischen Paradies bald auch nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt!
Wenn ich sehe, wie viele Nachtfischverbotszonen in den letzten zwei, drei Jahren ausgewiesen worden sind, kommt mir die Galle hoch.....


----------



## Affe (25. Dezember 2003)

*was soll cih dazu sagen*

Ich Wohn in Ostfriesland und bin 15 Jahre alt habe meinen angelschein letztes jahr gemacht ich finde den auch sinnvoll wenn man dich mal ankuck was bei uns so los ist da angelt jeder und das meist noch mit bambus ruten. Aber was soll man dazu sagen !? Ich Angel sehr viel darum lohnt es sich für mich total nen angelschein zu haben, im gegensatz zu vielen anderen leuten bei uns hier fang ich auch so einiges  aber dafür sitze ich mindestens jede woche zwei mal am kanal und eigendlich immer nachts auf Aal.

Ich finde es auch gut das ich jetzt nur mit zwei runten auf friedfisch angeln darf aber nächtes jahr mit 16 meinen großen schein bekommen kann und dann mit 4 ruten auf raubfisch 
UND 4 ruten auf friedfisch angeln darf !

ABER WAS ICH SCHEISSE FINDE IST DAS KAUM KONTROLLIERT WIRD ICH WURDE IN DEN GANZEN JAHR NUR EIN MAL KONTROLIER UND DAS WAR WEIL ICH AN EINEM GEWÄSSER WAR WO IMMER SEHR SEHR VIELE URLAUBER ANGELN.


----------



## Köhlerjan (25. Dezember 2003)

*3 Hektar*

Moin, zum Thema Forellenpuff weiß ich das in Schleswig Holstein die Regelung vorsieht, das solche Gewässer (Umzäunt, Privatbesitz) bis zu einer Größe von drei Hektar ohne Angelschein beangelt werden dürfen, darüber ist der Schein Pflicht.
Aber was soll das eigentlich, jeder der angeln will, sollte auch das Eingeständnis haben dafür was machen zu müssen. Und einen Angelschein machen ist ja wohl kein Weltunterang.
Schöne Festtage


----------



## wolle (25. Dezember 2003)

@ Affe
bei uns sind in S-A zwei ruten mit rolle und eine kopfrute erlaubt
und glaube mir selbst das ist manschmal schon zuviel.wenn die fische richtig in beißlaune sind angle ich grundsätzlich nur mit
einer rute,ich habe schon genug ruten im wasser verschwinden sehen.zwei bisse gleichzeitig sind schon ein problem aber bei
4 bissen bei 4 angeln gleichzeitig möchte ich mal sehen was
du machen würdest und dann noch raubfischruten,da kannst du
dich gleich von 2 ruten verabschieden :q da hilft auch kein schimpfen :e selber schuld. #h


----------



## Affe (25. Dezember 2003)

*nein*

also das problem kenn ich nicht wenn es gut beißt, beißt es nie an mehr als drei runten gleich zeitig  man muss halt gucken was für ein köder man dran hat wie stark der fisch beißt u.s.w und dann überlegen welchen fisch man als erstes rausholen will  
außer dem hab ich auf jeder roller mindestens 200 meter schnur ich angel ja nur in kleinen kanälen und ich geh nie alleine los es sind meistens noch zwei andere mit


----------



## Dr.Lure (25. Dezember 2003)

Da also unser über alle Maßen um das Wohl seiner Bürger und besonders der Fische besorgte Gesetzgeber in seiner nicht-enden-wollenden Weisheit damals beschlossen hat, daß man hierzulande zum Töten von Fischen einen Schein plus Lehrgang  braucht, na gut.
Dann aber bitte in aller Konsequenz durchgesetzt und nicht mit Forellenpuffs usw. als Ausnahme.
Der deutsche Mensch ist scheinbar nicht edel, hilfreich und gut genug, daß man ihm ein faires Verhalten gegenüber der Kreatur zumuten könnte.
Und wenn ich sehe, was es für "Exemplare" auch unter Anglern gibt, hat er wohl gut dran getan!Schade!
Wenn's nach mir ginge, sollte man diese Regelung samt 90% aller gültigen, nur Horden von Anwälten beschäftigenden, Gesetze auf den Müll schmeißen und sich wenige vernünftige Regelungen ausdenken.
Komisch nur, daß es in den meisten anderen Ländern ohne Schein geht.
Da sich aber hierzulande 80 Millionen Leute drängen, muß wohl jeder Pups geregelt werden ?!
ABER: Warum wird mit so unterschiedlichem Maß gemessen?
Sieht man Berichte z.B. über die Fischerei, wird einem unter dem Aspekt der Weidgerechtigkeit speihübel. Müßte jeder Fischer seine Fische einzeln per Herzstich töten, würden sie schreien und mit der Arbeitsplatzmasche kommen. Ha, da gehts wohl um Geld, na dann ist es nicht so schlimm !
Lieber dem Angler eine drüberbraten, der zwei Plötzen in einem viiieeel zu engen Setzkescher hältert! Die armen Fische!
Da wir grad bei Scheinen sind: Weiß jemand, ob die Nebenerwerbsfischer an den Küsten sowas brauchen ?
Tippe auf: NEIN. Weiß es aber nicht wirklich.
Ach so, EINEN Schein fordere ich ausdrücklich: Den Naturschützerschein nämlich samt 16 wöchigem Lehrgang und saftigen Kosten.
Der Doc
(der gar nicht froh ist darüber, wie alles hierzulande läuft)


----------



## rudlinger (25. Februar 2004)

@nikmark
Du betrügst alle, die einen Schein gemacht und immer bezahlt haben!! Danke
PS.: Wenn ich Dich in die Finger bekomme, dann gehts ab zu den Grünen!!!!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (25. Februar 2004)

@DrLure: das kann auch garnicht sein, da der Mensch ein Raubtier ist (sonst wäre er nämlich evolutionsmäßig nicht so weit gekommen) kann er nicht edel, hilfreich und gut sein - das wäre dann nämlich ein anderes Wesen.

Petri & all times tight lines#h


----------



## altersalat (28. Februar 2004)

Wer keinen Bock hat die Prüfung zu machen sollte das Angeln lieber lassen. Kann man nur hoffen, dass alle Schwarzangler erwischt werden


----------



## Hochseecowboy (28. Februar 2004)

Für das Geld was die Strafe ausmachen würde könnte man bestimmt 10x die Prüfung machen.
Fischwilderei ist kein Kavaliersdelikt.#d #d 
Lasst es sein.


----------

